# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Entrevista a Cristina Narbona donde explica las últimas actuaciones del CSN

## termopar

> *Si Garoña cumpliera con todas las exigencias creo que sería segura. Otra cosa es que sea rentable*
> 
> Su voz discrepante dentro del órgano regulador nuclear español ante el dictamen favorable para la continuidad de Garoña le ha valido más de una crítica.
> 
> J. FERNÁNDEZ - Domingo, 12 de Marzo de 2017 - Actualizado a las 06:14h
> 
> BILBAO- La exministra socialista Cristina Narbona (Madrid, 1951) augura un año intenso en materia de debates energéticos. El más cercano en el tiempo -empezará muy pronto, dice- será el vinculado a la continuidad de Garoña. Eso sí, advierte de que prolongar la vida útil del parque nuclear español hasta los 60 años significaría incrementar en un 50% aproximadamente el volumen de residuos nucleares generados. Y todo, sin que hasta la fecha haya habido avances en la construcción del Almacén Temporal Centralizado (ATC).
> 
> *¿Garoña es la excusa perfecta para modificar el escenario nuclear?*
> ...


Referencia: http://www.noticiasdealava.com/2017/...e-sea-rentable

----------

